# Newly pregnant with twins- question about measurement



## suzie7

I am currently 6 weeks and 4 days pregnant with twins (conceived through IVF/ICSI due to male factor). We went in for our first OB scan yesterday at 6w3d and one baby "looks great" and we even saw a tiny heartbeat. It measured 6w2d. The other baby was "tiny" and doctor said for us not to be surprised if this one doesn't make it. She did not mention whether or not there was a heartbeat. This baby measured 6 weeks. Do you think the little guy will make it?! That measurement didn't seem, to me, to be too terribly off- it's only 3 days behind. Anyone else have a similar experience?
We got for another scan at exactly 8 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Mea

Hi

Cant really help with your question but just wanted to say congratulations. I am also pregnant with twins after a course of FET. One thing the midwife said me was that you will usually find that one twin is always smaller than the other so may be this is the same in your case.
Good luck and keep me updated on how you get on.


----------



## lizziedripping

Didn't personally experience this with mine hun, my first scan was 10wks and both were clear with heartbeats and measuring similar gestations - tho I'm sure there was a few days discrepency. 

Maybe she was being overly cautious and preparing you for the possibility of one not making it? It is still so early, that not much can be seen anyway, and when it is it is too early to guarantee the pregnancy will be viable. I can't see the doc had any real grounds for saying what she did tho - good luck xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi hun, congratulations!

There are a few ladies on here who had very early scans like you and have similar stories, and both babies made it (or in a couple of cases all three!)

Think they are probably just preparing you for the worst as it is so early on x


----------



## ladypotter

I had an early scan at 7wks with the same results...one good one and one maybe (one was 7wks 5 days and the other was 6wks 6days). Mine measured about 5 or 6 days apart in size until more like the middle of my pregnancy and at birth one was about 3/4 of a lb heavier. It is completely normal for them to be a bit off. Especially with IVF where it is more likely to be fraternal. They probably fertilized at different times, implanted at different times...etc..

Good luck and CONGRATS!!


----------



## bek74

Mine were conceived through IVF also and mine measurred about 3-5days apart.
It is only a guide and it is pretty common for then to measure a few days apart.
Vanishing Twin Syndrome is also a possibility and something I was very worried about for the first 12wks but all turned out fine. Mine measured 3-5days apart right up till they were born.


----------



## Laura2919

I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was only one heartbeat and sac and then a very small sac, she said it was a failed pregnancy and that she would check again at 8 weeks to make sure it has gone but at 8 weeks there was two babies and one was measuring just 2 days ahead of the other when at my scan at 6 weeks my sac measured 6 weeks exactly and 5 weeks.. 
Congratulations and I do hope it turns out that both babies are well. Please keep us updated.


----------



## twinmummy06

i dont have a similar story, but ive read plenty of times of no heartbeat seen at 5-6 weeks and then seeing the heart beat in a week or so. i just wanted to wish you good luck for your next scan :hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...my 1st scan was just over 6 weeks & there were 2 sacs, 1 baby in each & both had heartbeats. I was told nothing else tho...apart from not to get my hopes up as usually 1 doesnt make it.....it was a long an awful wait ti the 13 week scan....didnt know whether to get excited bout having twins or just the 1 baby....weird feeling.....if we lost the 2nd baby did we grieve for it or just be happy we were having 1??? in the end all turned out fab tho...the 13 week scan showed 2 healthy babies & im pleased to say im 37+2 today & expecting boy & girl! being induced next sat if they dont arrive b4!!!

good luck & try not to worry...im sure all will be fine :) xx


----------



## chan8180

Hi mine were always different in days even from the 12 week scan. I was told twin 2 was unlikely to make it to my 16 week scan as it was really lagging behind but im nearly 24 weeks and its still here and kicking away nicely. I would'nt worry too much now about measurments, believe me ive had so many sleepless nights worrying about it i wished i focused more positively and just thought sometimes one just take a little longer to get going. Good luck and hope to hear more soon x


----------



## suzie7

Thank you everyone! I go back for my 8 week scan Monday!


----------

